# 2010 LB Jeff Luc



## AccUbonD (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been watching this kid's recruiting for the last 3 months hoping to see UT magically appear on his list. He will more than likely stay in state. I do not want this kid in the SEC unless he is in orange. Luc is in Gainesville today for practice this is his third trip there. 

http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=93159


Watch the video. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n-dT2TCrcMY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n-dT2TCrcMY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a stud!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2009)

That boy can play. He will probably end up at the Swamp


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like he could be another great linebacker at OSU. I'm sure Tressel is recruiting him on that basis.

He probably stays in Florida although OSU seems to always get 1 or 2 top players from Florida.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 2, 2009)

What I didn't think was possible looks to appear to be atleast in the works. This new Tennessee staff is simple amazing. Whoopsss... better clarify that, this new Tennessee staff is simple amazing off the field. There thats better, should atleast cover my tracks.


http://tennessee.rivals.com/barrier...pt=content.asp&cid=961417&fid=&tid=&mid=&rid=



> "I really like Tennessee," Luc said. "It was nice. It was real nice."
> 
> Tennessee is his first planned official visit. He has already visited unofficially.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

Good stuff.  That kid is a monster.  He would sure look good in Red and Black!!  I've heard all about him but that's the first film I've seen.  Wow!


----------



## miller (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he stays in the state, right now UF leads and he loves Charlie Strong. Hopefully Strong get his chance at a head job and Luc ends up a Seminole.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cane or Gator, no way he gets out of Fl.

We stole Kevin Nelson out of Gator country and I'm hoping that didn't knock us out of the Luc sweepstakes.

He is a stud that is for sure.

Madsnooker, go call Terry Porter because that is only way your getting this kid.  He doesn't even have O$U in his top ten.


----------



## miller (Jul 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Cane or Gator, no way he gets out of Fl.



I heared his Mother will not let him go to Miami. They were very close to to Pata family and she thinks it's way too unsafe. Not saying he won't, but we will see. It's a long time till NSD. I agree, he does stay in-state.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 3, 2009)

Luc wants to narrow his list down to 5 or 10 schools before his senior season. From what I can gather UT has made up alot of ground. He has scheduled an official visit when the Vols play Auburn and this is his second trip to Knoxville. Until he trims his list and eliminates UT, Tennessee is very much in this.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Cane or Gator, no way he gets out of Fl.
> 
> We stole Kevin Nelson out of Gator country and I'm hoping that didn't knock us out of the Luc sweepstakes.
> 
> ...



Early on he did. But as I said, I believe he will stay in state. OSU is loaded at LB so it's no big deal. It would be nice to see him next to Sabino which was another stud from S. Fl. now playing for OSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Luc wants to narrow his list down to 5 or 10 schools before his senior season. From what I can gather UT has made up alot of ground. He has scheduled an official visit when the Vols play Auburn and this is his second trip to Knoxville. Until he trims his list and eliminates UT, Tennessee is very much in this.



 If he dont go to UGA he aint leaving the state fo Florida.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 3, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> If he dont go to UGA he aint leaving the state fo Florida.



Hey luc, Who would you rather play for Willie Martinez or Monte Kiffin?  The joke is now on you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Hey luc, Who would you rather play for Willie Martinez or Monte Kiffin?  The joke is now on you.



Yeah you got me


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 3, 2009)

miller said:


> I heared his Mother will not let him go to Miami. They were very close to to Pata family and she thinks it's way too unsafe. Not saying he won't, but we will see. It's a long time till NSD. I agree, he does stay in-state.



The "unsafe" crap about UM drives me CRAZY!!!
The median home price in Coral Gables where the university is located is almost $500,000. Apparently unbeknown to E$PN the UM campus is not in the hood surrounded by the ghetto.  

If his mother attends the visit with him she will understand.  I for one think that if UM is not on his list then this is a standard excuse to give.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 3, 2009)

He's a beast !!!!!!!! Somebody is getting a goodun !!!!!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> The "unsafe" crap about UM drives me CRAZY!!!
> The median home price in Coral Gables where the university is located is almost $500,000. Apparently unbeknown to E$PN the UM campus is not in the hood surrounded by the ghetto.
> 
> If his mother attends the visit with him she will understand.  I for one think that if UM is not on his list then this is a standard excuse to give.



He is from that area originally and got in the wrong crowd. His parents moved and don't want him going back... Check it out before you come out guns a blazin'


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Hey luc, Who would you rather play for Willie Martinez or Monte Kiffin?  The joke is now on you.



Monte Kiffin is old, beyond his time and his son is a daddy's boy who has made a fool of himself as a head coach. Just sayin'


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 6, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> He is from that area originally and got in the wrong crowd. His parents moved and don't want him going back... Check it out before you come out guns a blazin'



I'm not "guns a blazin" about the city of Miami.  Miami the city itself is a cesspool of crime and degradation in places. UM is not in Miami, it is in Coral Gables and if they can't trust there grown man son to stay out of trouble then it doesn't matter where he goes, he's gonna find it at any university.

I'm just saying if your worried about your kid getting in trouble and then you put UF and F$U on your short list?  C'mon now, you could fill a cell block between the two of those schools.  I think UGA has more of a chance than any other out of Fl. school.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not "guns a blazin" about the city of Miami.  Miami the city itself is a cesspool of crime and degradation in places. UM is not in Miami, it is in Coral Gables and if they can't trust there grown man son to stay out of trouble then it doesn't matter where he goes, he's gonna find it at any university.
> 
> I'm just saying if your worried about your kid getting in trouble and then you put UF and F$U on your short list?  C'mon now, you could fill a cell block between the two of those schools.  I think UGA has more of a chance than any other out of Fl. school.



I agree to a point.  A kid can get in trouble at any school in the country if that's waht he's looking for.  But to say that these kids are even within shouting distance of being grown men is laughable.  Most of them aren't even close.  They have grown ups kissing their butts from the time they are children, telling them how great and how special they are because of their athletic ability.  I'm not hating, I'm just saying what I know to be true.  I don't know Luc's situation or much of anything about him but I do know that he's probably like most of these kids.  He has probably never had a job.  He has yet to deal with any real responsibility, and probably gets a pass  most of the time because of his athletic gifts.  This is a big part of why these kids act like retards when they get away from home.  Most of them haven't had a dad kicking their  butt when they acted the fool either.  I wish Luc the best of luck and would LOVE to see him in Athens.  I also agree about UF and F$U.


----------



## tailchaser85 (Jul 6, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not "guns a blazin" about the city of Miami.  Miami the city itself is a cesspool of crime and degradation in places. UM is not in Miami, it is in Coral Gables and if they can't trust there grown man son to stay out of trouble then it doesn't matter where he goes, he's gonna find it at any university.
> 
> I'm just saying if your worried about your kid getting in trouble and then you put UF and F$U on your short list?  C'mon now, you could fill a cell block between the two of those schools.  I think UGA has more of a chance than any other out of Fl. school.


I understand what you are saying about the university being in Coral Gables and not in Miami like a lot of people think. But a boy I grew up with got shot in the butt by a guy outside his house that he was renting from your former d-coordinator. That would make me nervous if I was a parent, especially one that was close to another player that was shot executionary style. I will say Shannon is doing a good job keeping his kids out of trouble.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 6, 2009)

ALL of Dade County is a high crime area. No way to sugar coat that fact.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 6, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not "guns a blazin" about the city of Miami.  Miami the city itself is a cesspool of crime and degradation in places. UM is not in Miami, it is in Coral Gables and if they can't trust there grown man son to stay out of trouble then it doesn't matter where he goes, he's gonna find it at any university.
> 
> I'm just saying if your worried about your kid getting in trouble and then you put UF and F$U on your short list?  C'mon now, you could fill a cell block between the two of those schools.  I think UGA has more of a chance than any other out of Fl. school.



Understood, but he has a history of finding trouble in Miami. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 6, 2009)

Anybody have any articles about luc talking about UGA? I would like to read them.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 8, 2009)

I finally found a video on Luc talking about UGA. 

<div><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="400" height="333" id="yfop"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=14394206&shareEnable=0" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" width="400" height="330" name="yfop" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=14394206&shareEnable=0"></embed></object><br />Jeff Luc @ Rivals Video</div>


video cliffs:
Talks about UGA stadium. 
Also says the world is bigger than Florida (State of Florida)


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks AccUbonD, haven't seen that yet. Glad he likes the coaching staff and Sanford stadium. The kid is a beast! Anybody know how he does in the classroom? Seems quiet and reserved


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I finally found a video on Luc talking about UGA.
> 
> <div><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="400" height="333" id="yfop"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=14394206&shareEnable=0" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" width="400" height="330" name="yfop" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=14394206&shareEnable=0"></embed></object><br />Jeff Luc @ Rivals Video</div>
> 
> ...



Man that kid is HUGE!  I would hate to be an offensive player with him after me.  He was calm but he seems very intense.  Hope he becomes a Dawg.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody know the date when he visited UGA? Trying to figure out was the interview before or after his unofficial to UT.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Anybody know the date when he visited UGA? Trying to figure out was the interview before or after his unofficial to UT.



I was wondering that myself.  Things could be totally different by now for all we know.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 20, 2009)

...

<div><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="400" height="333" id="yfop"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=14506590&shareEnable=0" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/fop/embedflv/swf/fop.swf" width="400" height="330" name="yfop" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=14506590&shareEnable=0"></embed></object><br />AMP: Sling and Shoot part 1 @ Rivals Video</div>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 20, 2009)

Good video AccUbonD. Luc is a freaking beast


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2009)

He just finished his visit at FSU and is in T-town right now.  He would be a nice replacement for Rolando when he goes to the NFL.  He said he likes the 3-4 because it allows for the inside backers to be playmakers.  I would love to have this kid.  I don't see it happening.  I think he is a Gator or Nole, but you never know.


----------



## kevina (Jul 20, 2009)

Crimson said:


> He just finished his visit at FSU and is in T-town right now.  He would be a nice replacement for Rolando when he goes to the NFL.  He said he likes the 3-4 because it allows for the inside backers to be playmakers.  I would love to have this kid.  I don't see it happening.  I think he is a Gator or Nole, but you never know.



Rolando getting the playing time and National recognition should weigh heavily in Luc's head. I hope he is thinking "I can take the same road Rolando did and be in the NFL in 3 years myself". 

We can all dream can't we?

RTR!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 20, 2009)

Crimson said:


> He just finished his visit at FSU and is in T-town right now.  He would be a nice replacement for Rolando when he goes to the NFL.  He said he likes the 3-4 because it allows for the inside backers to be playmakers.  I would love to have this kid.  I don't see it happening.  I think he is a Gator or Nole, but you never know.



Crimson,
 I looked at the offers that were out for current 2010 recruits and I did not see him mentioned. I was really kind of shocked that he was not there. I just do not see him going to FSU. There is so much uncertainty there right now.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 20, 2009)

If he does not go to college in-state, I just don't see how he could turn down Tennessee. Monte could mold him into another Derrick Brooks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> If he does not go to college in-state, I just don't see how he could turn down Tennessee. Monte could mold him into another Derrick Brooks.



Accubond I like you man.  I'm not being sarcastic.  Your unquestioning belief in ANYTHING going on in Knoxville is truly impressive.  Whether it's a declining Fulmer or the Kiffin circus, it's all rainbows and butterflies to you.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 20, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> If he does not go to college in-state, I just don't see how he could turn down Tennessee. Monte could mold him into another Derrick Brooks.



UNCERTAINTY in that program and maybe he is not into the Kiffindale thing. However, because UT spends more money than any other SEC school in recruiting, they might sway him.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> If he does not go to college in-state, I just don't see how he could turn down Tennessee. Monte could mold him into another Derrick Brooks.



I'm with South Ga Dawg.  You are unwavering about your UT faith.  You UT guys are putting in an awful lot of stock with this Monte Kiffin thing.  Tampa 2 ain't gonna work against the spread, nor against the duo of Ingram and Richardson, lol.   There is one big problem with ole'man Kiffin.....  it is his son.  Sorry man.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2009)

kevina said:


> Rolando getting the playing time and National recognition should weigh heavily in Luc's head. I hope he is thinking "I can take the same road Rolando did and be in the NFL in 3 years myself".
> 
> We can all dream can't we?
> 
> RTR!!



Lets not forget Donte Hightower either.  He actually played better than Ro did during his freshman year.  If you can play you can get on the field early at UA.


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2009)

Crimson said:


> Lets not forget Donte Hightower either.  He actually played better than Ro did during his freshman year.  If you can play you can get on the field early at UA.



Thats a fact Jack!

RTR!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 21, 2009)

Crimson said:


> I'm with South Ga Dawg.  You are unwavering about your UT faith.  You UT guys are putting in an awful lot of stock with this Monte Kiffin thing.  Tampa 2 ain't gonna work against the spread, nor against the duo of Ingram and Richardson, lol.   There is one big problem with ole'man Kiffin.....  it is his son.  Sorry man.



 And you crack me up talking about how luc likes Bama's 3-4 D cause it allows him to be a playmaker. If he is the real deal and he wants to showcase his talent there is no better place than Tennessee.  Monte's 4-3 and him playing Mike, he would be all over the field making plays. Just like I said above Derricks Brooks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> And you crack me up talking about how luc likes Bama's 3-4 D cause it allows him to be a playmaker. If he is the real deal and he wants to showcase his talent there is no better place than Tennessee.  Monte's 4-3 and him playing Mike, he would be all over the field making plays. Just like I said above Derricks Brooks.



"there is no better place than Tennessee."  

I have no doubt that in you heart of hearts you truly believe this.  But you have to realize that that doesn't make it true for everybody else.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jul 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> "there is no better place than Tennessee."
> 
> I have no doubt that in you heart of hearts you truly believe this.  But you have to realize that that doesn't make it true for everybody else.



X2


----------



## flahunter05 (Jul 23, 2009)

florida state put derrick brooks in the nfl so hopefully that will sway him to the garnet and gold whoever gets him is getting a beast


----------



## Bruz (Jul 23, 2009)

He has speeeeeeeeeed and an attitude. His lateral speed and closing speed are unreal............then he has really good pop at the end. I like him....I look forward to seeing him wherever he decides........Just hope he takes advantage of the opportunities he's being given.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2009)

flahunter05 said:


> florida state put derrick brooks in the nfl so hopefully that will sway him to the garnet and gold whoever gets him is getting a beast



Hopefully, if that is what determines were he goes, than Ohio St. is a lock to get him.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Luc will be playing in the ACC, either as a Nole or (surprise) as a Jacket.

I'm not sure if he's smart enough to come to school at GT, though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Luc will be playing in the ACC, either as a Nole or (surprise) as a Jacket.
> 
> I'm not sure if he's smart enough to come to school at GT, though.


----------



## kevina (Jul 23, 2009)

Luc, I am your Father.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>



while I am joking about not being smart enough (or am I?) he has visited the GT campus unofficially when he was up to visit Athens and Rivals a few weeks ago said that he "stayed a little longer than UGA wanted him to."  Supposedly he is scheduling an official visit.  The one extra thing we have going for us is that Luc says he'd love to play in a big city and really likes Atlanta.  

Are we still a long shot?  Yes, but not as long as I once thought.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> while I am joking about not being smart enough (or am I?) he has visited the GT campus unofficially when he was up to visit Athens and Rivals a few weeks ago said that he "stayed a little longer than UGA wanted him to."  Supposedly he is scheduling an official visit.  The one extra thing we have going for us is that Luc says he'd love to play in a big city and really likes Atlanta.
> 
> Are we still a long shot?  Yes, but not as long as I once thought.



Right.  i was just laughing at the smarts comment as I have come to understand your sense of humor.

I don't discount that Luc has as much chance ending up at Tech as anywhere else.  In all honesty, I think we were elminated when Stripling signed.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right.  i was just laughing at the smarts comment as I have come to understand your sense of humor.
> 
> I don't discount that Luc has as much chance ending up at Tech as anywhere else.  In all honesty, I think we were elminated when Stripling signed.



well if he leaves the Sunshine State I'll be amazed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well if he leaves the Sunshine State I'll be amazed.



You're probably right.  I hope he becomes a Nole or a Cane in that case.  I don't want UF to get him.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 6, 2009)

Couple of days old, but I'll post it for those that are interested and don't know.



> Luc confirmed that he has indeed cut his list of schools (in no particular order) to Florida, Florida State, Miami, Georgia, Tennessee, LSU, Alabama, Southern Cal and Ohio State


----------



## justus3131 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Luc*

If he is not a Gator, he is gator bait.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> If he is not a Gator, he is gator bait.



Have you seen this kid play?  I don't care where he ends up, nobody is going to push him around.


----------



## kevina (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely has some heavy weights on his list. I would love to have him in T-Town.

RTR!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2009)

That boy is a Beast!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2009)

If he wants to play LB in the league and not just on Sat, he'll be at the U.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 7, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> If he wants to play LB in the league and not just on Sat, he'll be at the U.



Yea, cause none of those other schools on his list can get him there....


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea, cause none of those other schools on his list can get him there....



Why don't you let me know which team has the most in the league...not past, not future...right now.

I'll help you out a little bit so the big bad interweb doesn't swallow you up.   Its the U




And yes, I am feeling it tonight


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 7, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Why don't you let me know which team has the most in the league...not past, not future...right now.
> 
> I'll help you out a little bit so the big bad interweb doesn't swallow you up.   Its the U
> 
> ...



Do you really think that means anything? If the kid can play, he will make it to the league, no matter the school. UGA puts PLENTY of kids into the NFL, and I think a few of them have Super Bowl MVPs......just saying

And UF has put a couple folks there. Bama's no slouch either. Oh and neither is USC, LSU, or Ohio State....get my drift? Believe me, ANY of these schools can get him into the draft in the 1st round if he has what it takes. If he could choose to be a STUD in either the SEC or the ACC, which way would grant him more exposure? Why would he not strongly consider USC over Miami if getting to the NFL was his prime goal?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Why would he not strongly consider USC over Miami if getting to the NFL was his prime goal?



Because USC is the UF of the west.

They look great in the combine and really great against the crap10 conference(for USC, not doubting the SEC) and then they suck it up in the league.

I personally think he is a F$U guy but if he doesn't go to the injuns I hope he goes to UGA so he can pound on some gaytors....

See, all along we are on the same team.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 8, 2009)

Double post..


----------



## ofdtruckie (Aug 8, 2009)

Miami sucks no one cares about whiney Randy Shannon and his has been canes. Go SEC


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree that he will get his shot in the NFL with any of the teams he has on his list. However, I think Saban could develop him as a higher draft pick.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I agree that he will get his shot in the NFL with any of the teams he has on his list. However, I think Saban could develop him as a higher draft pick.



Maybe, maybe not.  Honestly, I think Luc is going high in the draft no matter where he lands and doesn't need a coach's help.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonder what college off his list actually has a defensive coordinator that has spent over 10 years in the NFL. Hmmm, It makes sense Luc come to the dark side, its where you belong.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder what team on his list will have a winning record and be a contender for the SEC Championship?


----------



## Crimson (Aug 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Wonder what college off his list actually has a defensive coordinator that has spent over 10 years in the NFL. Hmmm, It makes sense Luc come to the dark side, its where you belong.



and an idiotic son who is the head coach.  the ole man has alzheimers.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like it might be FSU. If so look for an announcement soon.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 18, 2009)

whoever gets him will only get 2 years of him


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am hearing nothing but F$U rumors all day.

Why 2 years irish?  Grades?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 19, 2009)

He'll make a hardship case to go the the NFL a year earlier than allowed.  He could probably go straight to the NFL now but they are not like the NBA...


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Definitely has some heavy weights on his list. I would love to have him in T-Town.
> 
> RTR!!



Yep, 
I'd love to see him in T Town too.
Tallahassee that is!!!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hopefully, he dosen't go to the Ohio State suckeyes. lol


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 19, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> He'll make a hardship case to go the the NFL a year earlier than allowed.  He could probably go straight to the NFL now but they are not like the NBA...



No player short of DJ Williams (per several media outlets) has ever been ready to go straight to the league.

BIG jump...   No way is he ready for the league.  Not even close.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 27, 2009)

He he he he he ha ha ha ha. More to come after this weekend got to see what goes down. He he he he he he


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 27, 2009)

Just read this thread again after my little teaser I posted. Have to say I am sure most posters in this thread opinion on Tennessee and Monte have somewhat changed.


----------



## kevina (Oct 27, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Just read this thread again after my little teaser I posted. Have to say I am sure most posters in this thread opinion on Tennessee and Monte have somewhat changed.



I do not think many people have isuue with Monte. I can see how recruits would want to play for him as well. From what I saw of Monte on Lane's show, he appeared to be a sane and spirited person, but that is Monte and not UT's HC.

Who ever gets Luc will get a stud. I am sure Luc is looking very closely at what is happening this season, and thaqt could help some teams and hurt others chances at signing him.

RTR!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 27, 2009)

His opinions of UM have changed as we have pulled his scholly.   Per UM coaches he is not UM material....which means he turned us down.

He's a gaytor all the way.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 27, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> Hopefully, he dosen't go to the Ohio State suckeyes. lol



Hopefully he does although I'm not holding my breath. He will fit right in with the other 5 star linebackers that are freshmen this year. Luc will be starting next year. Having him next to Sabino next year would be awesome to watch. 

Whoever gets this kid is getting a beast. Hopefully he has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 28, 2009)

From what I gather he is sold on Tennessee. Him and his family are planning to come back to Tennessee, it could be as early as this weekend. The problem is he has a game Friday night and they may not be enough time for him to make the trip before game time Saturday night.  Then there is also some in the know that say it doesn't matter if his family make a trip to Tennessee cause he is all Vol. If anything Tennessee is still a very strong contender for Luc's services.

Edit- Will not be making the trip


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> From what I gather he is sold on Tennessee. Him and his family are planning to come back to Tennessee, it could be as early as this weekend. The problem is he has a game Friday night and they may not be enough time for him to make the trip before game time Saturday night.  Then there is also some in the know that say it doesn't matter if his family make a trip to Tennessee cause he is all Vol. If anything Tennessee is still a very strong contender for Luc's services.



Yeah right.  that kid aint leaving the state of florida.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 28, 2009)

He may commit to spurrier and SC after we get done whipping UT in front of him Sat. night


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 4, 2009)

Pictured left to right Dietrich Riley, Matt Elam and Jeff Luc.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice hair....


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeff Luc video

http://www.prepticket.com/video/market/national/id/823292:Video:109311


Rivals article quote hmmmm..... interesting



> "I am not leaning towards any school, but there is a good chance I could leave the state," said Luc.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 9, 2009)

He will be in Athens for the Auburn game this weekend with teammate Deon Rogers


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice hair....



Yeah the blond hair.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> He will be in Athens for the Auburn game this weekend with teammate Deon Rogers



I heard he was and he wasn't. Which I could confirm, but I think it don't matter who he visits at this point. If your a Tennessee fan I would be happy right now on where Tennessee sits with Luc. Which in recruiting as you know anything can change from here to signing day.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 9, 2009)

I am confident he will be a Gator.  

As long as Charlie Strong is still at UF.  We have the best chance of landing him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 9, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I heard he was and he wasn't. Which I could confirm, but I think it don't matter who he visits at this point. If your a Tennessee fan I would be happy right now on where Tennessee sits with Luc. Which in recruiting as you know anything can change from here to signing day.



Read a story today (AJC maybe, cant remember) quoting Rogers that Luc was coming with him this weekend and that he was trying to sway him to Athens next year. He also went on to say playing together would be great, but not the end of the world if it doesnt happen.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 24, 2009)

From ESPN but I don't put much stock into it. Also been seeing a few dates pop up when he may commit, sometime in December.




> lb jeff luc (port saint lucie, fla./treasure coast)
> 
> the frontrunner: Tennessee. We are going to say the vols here because that's what the latest "word on the street" is, but the bottom line is that luc is just as likely to end up in gainesville or tallahassee as knoxville when all is said and done. Also, if he graduates early, time becomes a factor.
> 
> Watch out for: Florida state. Luc was on campus this past weekend and following the visit, there was a renewed feeling of confidence on the part of fsu. If there are some answers in the coming weeks about the defensive coordinator position that will be vacated by the retiring mickey andrews, expect the noles to make a big push.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2009)

Luc committed to Florida State Saturday, according to Chad Simmons of Scout.com.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> Luc committed to Florida State Saturday, according to Chad Simmons of Scout.com.



Good. If we can't have him I don't want to play against him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Couple of days old, but I'll post it for those that are interested and don't know.


i bet he will play for the 2009 sec champion


----------



## miller (Dec 5, 2009)

Nole!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 5, 2009)

Dang I didnt hear that Luc committed to FSU. I heard two underclassmen from Port St Lucie committed this weekend, but havent heard that about Luc.


Oh well, sorry AccuBonD. I know you had your heart set on him...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang I didnt hear that Luc committed to FSU. I heard two underclassmen from Port St Lucie committed this weekend, but havent heard that about Luc.
> 
> 
> Oh well, sorry AccuBonD. I know you had your heart set on him...



it's towards the bottom.  looks like they updated the article after you posted about zander-

 Alec Ogletree’s brother commits to UGA
By Chip Towers

Alexander Ogletree got an unexpected phone call late Saturday morning.

Alec Ogletree, the bigger and better known of the Ogletree twins that star for Newnan High, was on the horn with Georgia head coach Mark Richt when he summoned his brother into the room.

“Coach Richt wants to talk to you,” Alec told his brother, best known as “Zander.”

“What’s he want?” Zander wondered aloud.

“I don’t know. Talk to him,” Alec replied.

Nobody else in the family had to hear what was said on the other end of the phone to know what happened. All they needed to hear was Zander’s reply.

“I’ll take it,” the Cougars’ linebacker said.

That touched off an impromptu, living-room celebration.

“We were really excited about it,” said Allyson Ogletree, the boys’ mother. “It’s a good day, especially compared to last night.”

Newnan lost to Northside-Warner Robins in the Class AAAAA state semifinals Friday, a game that saw both Ogletrees play both sides of the ball and almost every snap of the game before falling 29-24. Time expired with Zander flat on his back and almost inconsolable.

But in attendance at the game was Georgia assistant head coach and recruiting coordinator Rodney Garner and, clearly, he had seen what he needed to see.

“They said they liked the way I played and I remind them of another person [likely current Georgia linebacker] Rennie Curran,” “I don’t know what took them so long but I was just glad.”

It’s something for which Zander and his family have been hoping and praying for a long time. To date the 5-foot-9, 200-pound linebacker had only small-time offers and conditional pitch from Florida State with hopes of luring Alec. The 6-3, 210-pound Alec is a five-star prospect that’s rated No. 2 in America at his position by Scout.

Zander becomes the Bulldogs 19th commitment for the Class of 2010. They’d hoped to sign one more linebacker in this group than they currently have pledged. They also had offers out for Jeff Luc of Port St. Lucie, Fla., the No. 1-ranked linebacker in America, and Lowndes County’s Telvin Smith, an FSU commitment. Luc committed to Florida State Saturday, according to Chad Simmons of Scout.com.

Meanwhile, the Ogletree home in Newnan was much more upbeat Saturday evening than it was Saturday morning.

“Yeah I feel better,” Zander said. “But I don’t think anything can take that away [the sting of losing in the state semis]. Nothing can change that game and this was my senior year. So it’s tough. But it’s good to be a Bulldog.”


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 5, 2009)

Huh, I must have just missed that. Oh well. Good luck to him. He's a heck of an athlete.


Yeah you're right. Just went back and looked at my post about Zander. They must have edited it and added that after I posted.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 6, 2009)

Matthew6 said:


> i bet he will play for the 2009 sec champion


 
No, he's not going to play for Bama!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2009)

It's been a crazy week with Luc and I am shocked.


----------



## kevina (Dec 6, 2009)

I am shocked as well with the timing and choice, especially with the FSU DC Andrews leaving. Has there been a repacement announced?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 6, 2009)

It's a Nole thing boys...don't be haters!


----------



## kevina (Dec 6, 2009)

alphachief said:


> It's a Nole thing boys...don't be haters!



No hating here, but AccUbond may be a different story He has been following this prized recruit hot and heavy, and understandably so.

 Look for Kiffy to step up his game on this kid, he may trash the helicopter and fly the space shuttle to pay Luc a visit.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't kevina this one is probably over. If Gran goes to FSU I know UT has no shot then. This is the craziest thing I have probably ever seen in recruiting, totally out of left field.


----------



## kevina (Dec 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't kevina this one is probably over. If Gran goes to FSU I know UT has no shot then. This is the craziest thing I have probably ever seen in recruiting, totally out of left field.



Maybe My "Just for AccUbond: thread will cheer you up

RTR!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe My "Just for AccUbond: thread will cheer you up
> 
> RTR!!!!



I have to say he looks better than he did is last season at UT.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't kevina this one is probably over. If Gran goes to FSU I know UT has no shot then. This is the craziest thing I have probably ever seen in recruiting, totally out of left field.



 Seriously? And why is that? FSU has been at the top of his list since day 1, and everybody has known that. UT just got on his list the last couple months.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Seriously? And why is that? FSU has been at the top of his list since day 1, and everybody has known that. UT just got on his list the last couple months.



Believe what you want I heard from the right people Luc was a lock for UT. Do you think it was Coincidence that Gran and Luc both are now at FSU?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Believe what you want I heard from the right people Luc was a lock for UT. Do you think it was Coincidence that Gran and Luc both are now at FSU?



I should clarify that the Gran and Luc connection is my opinion, after all he was the one recruiting luc. I have heard nothing official that Gran is leaving. I just know on Volquest there is a guy who is in the know and never been wrong on recruiting until now. As early as last year he was calling Nu'keese and Janzen both to Tennessee even after ESPN was saying different. He stuck by his word and was right.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Believe what you want I heard from the right people Luc was a lock for UT. Do you think it was Coincidence that Gran and Luc both are now at FSU?



Sounds like the right people were wrong. Or maybe they're not really the right people? FSU and UF have been the teams to beat from day 1.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Sounds like the right people were wrong. Or maybe they're not really the right people? FSU and UF have been the teams to beat from day 1.



yep.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2009)

This thread as been here since April, Tennessee became a contender around July. Not one time no one as posted any quotes or factual info about Luc all opinion based, other than me Including this gem in a rivals article

Jeff Luc rivals article posted on page 2


> "I am not leaning towards any school, but there is a good chance I could leave the state," said Luc.



Yeah it sure does sound like FSU and Florida is the leader. It been very hard to get info from Luc during his entire recruitment and whatever has happen the last week must have been something big. But anyway goodluck to Luc at FSU.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> This thread as been here since April, Tennessee became a contender around July. Not one time no one as posted any quotes or factual info about Luc all opinion based, other than me Including this gem in a rivals article
> 
> Jeff Luc rivals article posted on page 2
> 
> ...




He was milking his recruiting for all he could get.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update fellas.  I call myself staying up on all things Nole but I'd missed this one over the weekend.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Thanks for the update fellas.  I call myself staying up on all things Nole but I'd missed this one over the weekend.



You should be excited. This kid is a player.


----------

